# AOKP.



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

What is an AOKP rom? What is the difference? Will it work for the Charge?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Endless2232 (Oct 3, 2011)

I take it your new.  please post questions in the Q&A section and the the development section for development. Mod, could you move the thread please?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Google is your friend. Here's a pretty good place to start, but it's kinda outdated. http://www.androidauthority.com/aokp-team-kang-custom-rom-73889/
Essentially CM9 with more tweaks/mods available. It's based on CM9, which is based on AOSP, and any AOSP ROM can be ported to the Charge once the RIL is cracked. Actually it could be done now, but it would have the same limitations that our CM9 build has.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Moved to general forum. Development forum is for ROM, kernel, and related releases only.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Endless2232 said:


> I take it your new.  please post questions in the Q&A section and the the development section for development. Mod, could you move the thread please?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


sorry, not new here. Just was not paying attention to where I was when my brain asked the question, idle hands follow the brains commands. Won't happen again.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Google is your friend. Here's a pretty good place to start, but it's kinda outdated. http://www.androidauthority.com/aokp-team-kang-custom-rom-73889/
> Essentially CM9 with more tweaks/mods available. It's based on CM9, which is based on AOSP, and any AOSP ROM can be ported to the Charge once the RIL is cracked. Actually it could be done now, but it would have the same limitations that our CM9 build has.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


thank you for the link. I appreciate it. It was very helpful.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

From personal use of both, you can think of it like this: AOKP is to CM9 as Tweaked is to stock TouchWiz. AOKP has an insane amount of customization options. Pretty much anything you've ever wanted to change on your phone can be done in AOKP.

Also, AOKP has unicorns.


----------

